# Green spot Algae question?



## fraynes1 (Mar 4, 2005)

I know that green spot algae on the glass is due to high light. I seem to be getting the same algae on driftwood that is near the bottom of my 75 gal with approximately 2 watts/gal., also same on bottom leaves of stem plants and a large sword plant, which are shaded and not receiving same amount of light (less) as the top portion of plant.

Is there a certain fertilizer that causes this or makes it grow more rapidly? Or is this something that I just have to deal with?

Thanks


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Up your phosphates to around 2ppm and you should see it slowly dissapear. Olive Nerite snails also will do an excellent job of eating any green spot algae you might have.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Yes, Green Spot usually means a lack of Phosphates in the tank...


----------



## mlfishman (Apr 4, 2005)

*phosphates*

I add 1ppm phosphates 3x a week in my 37 gallon, 3.7 wpg, 30+ppm co2 and I still get green spot on my anubias. Should I up my dosing to 2ppm 3x a week? Isnt this overkill?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

No, it is not overkill. Dosing to 2ppm 3x / week would be just fine.


----------



## shalu (Oct 1, 2004)

I dose 2.5ppm 3x per week.


----------

